# Spotted! Rochester, NY thread



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

We should have one giant spotted thread for each region.

I would say it was me but....


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I haven't spotted anyone in rochester, granted I'm only there on the weekends but still. We should all meet up at like buffalo wild wings or something for wings n beers (if applicable) some night. I'd like to check out other roc cruzes 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've seen that cruze and the dude lives in east rochester - his car is always parked on w commercial st right across from the church... And no I'm not stalking him, I live in fair port lol. I'd definitely be down for a meet whenever! Just let me know. I've been honked at by a few cruzes around 104 and 390 but didn't get a full look... 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I see a lot of Cruzes going down I-590 south during rush hour. Mostly LS's and LT's, with the occasional 2LT and the rare Eco. If you see a shark finned Eco on the 590 during rush hour, give a wave.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

sciphi said:


> I see a lot of Cruzes going down I-590 south during rush hour. Mostly LS's and LT's, with the occasional 2LT and the rare Eco. If you see a shark finned Eco on the 590 during rush hour, give a wave.


I meant as far as modded cruises

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There are a few modded Cruzes out there. Not many in my area, though. Lots of bone-stock LS automatics, however. That seems to be the most common Cruze I see in Rochester. Anybody up for a Tuesday night dinner meet sometime?


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I mentioned it in the other thread but I work down in Olean so I'm not around on the weekdays 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yesterday around 1:00 PM. 590 northbound just past the 490 interchange. Silver cruze with "Just Married" on the rear window. Trunk lid was either plasti-dipped or vinyl'd.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd be down for a meet up and a Cruise or something.. I'm in Rochester so anyone let me know.. I'm also on 590 a lot and I almost never see modded cruzes


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

I see a ton of cruze's around Rochester, none with anything special. I have a HID projector retrofit I did so that sets me apart and of course I can see soooo much better at night.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

i saw a silver cruze with a huge rice spoiler on howard road in gates last week it was really ugly but the spoiler sticking out past the sides of the car adds extra horsepower... also steel wheels so likely a 1.8


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I was right next to a modded dark gray Cruze LT today at the intersection of Jefferson and East River Rd. right past the RIT campus right at 5 PM. It had dark/black wheels, dark tints, a roof rack, and blacked-out bowties. 

Black steelies could also mean snow tires. It's that time of year. 

If anybody wants to do a meet, let me know. We will be holding a meet at Watkins Glen on opening day, April 12th, 2014. This years meet was a blast, next years should be pretty fun too.


----------



## Zecospec (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd be down for a meet in Rochester. Just set a time and place(preferably at night)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

